# Showing off my boy from day 1 to now



## Melissa98409 (Jun 17, 2013)

Jericho came into our home as a sickly, abused, and discarded 3 month old bundle of love. Despite his unfortunate beginnings he has persevered, stolen our hearts, and we couldn't imagine our house without him in it. He is so incredibly smart, protective, loving, and playful. While he still has a little ways to go to be on par with other 7 month old GSD's, you would never know what he's been though by looking at him today. I'm so proud of my little guy!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

He's turned out to be quite handsome


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, what a change! It's amazing what love, good food, and a caring home can do


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Amazing, this put a huge smile on my face! The first pic is SO sad!


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

So awesome!!


----------



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

What a beautiful pup and God bless you for loving and restoring him!


----------



## Rinegunner (Apr 20, 2013)

Hes a handsome guy. A little love goes a long way.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

What a sweet baby. Kudos for all the work and love you put into making him a very handsome, healthy boy.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

That was awesome to see! 

I have to ask, as I'm still learning, but what is Jericho? (Lol, I know he's a GS, but what type?)


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow! Incredible! Those pics are priceless


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

That first pic hit me hard... He looked so desperate. What a beautiful transformation!!!!!! He is drop-dead gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a lucky boy!!!


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Lucky puppy!!!! Gorgeous!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

It is a wonderful transformation-looks like a very happy guy!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

First pic made my blood boil. How and why? *sigh*

But, all seems to be in order now, great looking dog.


----------



## Melissa98409 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank you! It has been an awesome experience. He is an inspiration that there is nothing in life that cannot be overcome. I'm not exactly sure, but all of the research I've done suggests that he is of the working class. I'm still new too, so someone else with more experience in the breed might be able to tell us both. 



Sunstreaked said:


> That was awesome to see!
> 
> I have to ask, as I'm still learning, but what is Jericho? (Lol, I know he's a GS, but what type?)


----------



## Melissa98409 (Jun 17, 2013)

You and me both. I am a foster parent with a local shelter. He and his litter mate (who is also doing fantastic) were left to fend for themselves. We assume by a backyard breeder who probably couldn't sell them because of their skin condition. They weren't worth money so therefore, not worth their time. 

Their loss was absolutely my gain. 



brembo said:


> First pic made my blood boil. How and why? *sigh*
> 
> But, all seems to be in order now, great looking dog.


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

What exactly was their condition? Looks like a bad case if demodectic mange but I've never seen it that bad! I can't believe the transformation but so happy you had the heart and patience for it. He's absolutely gorgeous now and seems so confident !!! Love the pics. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melissa98409 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes, it was demodex and it was pretty bad. His brother had it worse. He was completely bald on his head. Other than what you see in the first picture, he had spots of it on his body as well. They were both severely emaciated as well. 

He does look great now. He needs a little more weight and confidence...well that is a bit of an illusion. He has terrible separation anxiety. We're working on it, but for all intents and purposes he's a normal, healthy, happy GSD. 



jlhorowitz36 said:


> What exactly was their condition? Looks like a bad case if demodectic mange but I've never seen it that bad! I can't believe the transformation but so happy you had the heart and patience for it. He's absolutely gorgeous now and seems so confident !!! Love the pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

Melissa98409 said:


> Yes, it was demodex and it was pretty bad. His brother had it worse. He was completely bald on his head. Other than what you see in the first picture, he had spots of it on his body as well. They were both severely emaciated as well.
> 
> He does look great now. He needs a little more weight and confidence...well that is a bit of an illusion. He has terrible separation anxiety. We're working on it, but for all intents and purposes he's a normal, healthy, happy GSD.


Awe those poor babies. I'm glad they are doing better. Sounds like you're doing a fantastic job and im sure the confidence will come next.


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

That is wonderful what you have achieved with him. Thanks for rescuing him.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Excellent success story! What a fabulous recovery you're leading this boy through. That's one fortunate dog


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Melissa98409 said:


> Jericho came into our home as a sickly, abused, and discarded 3 month old bundle of love. Despite his unfortunate beginnings he has persevered, stolen our hearts, and we couldn't imagine our house without him in it. He is so incredibly smart, protective, loving, and playful. While he still has a little ways to go to be on par with other 7 month old GSD's, you would never know what he's been though by looking at him today. I'm so proud of my little guy!
> View attachment 110538
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from Petguide.com Free App

It's people like you who make this world a much better place. Now if we could only figure out how to create more caring people like yourself.

He is fantastic! Anyone would be proud to have that guy in our house. Very handsome, and a job well done, both you and him!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh wow, that first pic is heartbreaking! Way to go, he looks great now!


----------



## Melissa98409 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks! I just love this guy. I love to share his story too, because he is such a success. His journey proves that every life is worth cherishing, and that with a little time, lots of love, and patience you get to experience giant rewards. 

He has inspired so many people along his journey. When we're walking people come up to me and want to know "what's wrong with him", "why he's so skinny", or "why doesn't he have any hair (in the past)", and it's been a great opportunity to educate people on the importance of doing their research on breeders to make sure that they are being responsible about their chosen breed. Not to mention the gold mine of fantastic dogs that can be found at the shelter. 

I am so glad I found this message board too. I've never owned a GSD prior to Jericho and it's been a great resource for answering my questions along the way.


----------



## Melissa98409 (Jun 17, 2013)

I just had to share his goofy Christmas photo. He was playing with his best friend Duncan (the Poodle in the second shot) and was annoyed that I was interrupting his play with yet another photo op. LOVE this dog (Duncan too).


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Lucky dog! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

What an amazing transformation. He is one lucky pooch. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

He is so lucky to have you


----------



## Melissa98409 (Jun 17, 2013)

I kind of think I am lucky to have him. He is one spoiled boy, but I think he deserves to be.


----------

